# Nikon trademark: "Noct" = new mirrorless plaftorm?



## ahsanford (Jun 3, 2018)

https://petapixel.com/2018/06/02/nikon-trademarks-noct-for-a-new-camera-system/

Worth a read...

- A


----------



## sanj (Jun 3, 2018)

Hope whatever they launch is a great camera....


----------



## zim (Jun 3, 2018)

How does that work? Leica have been using that word for how many years? Isn't that like trying to TM the word 'dark' of 'night'
Batman will not be happy!  ;D


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 3, 2018)

If, as the patent article suggest —. Larger aperture lenses will be coming from a new Nikon camera system —. Then doesn’t this imply a larger diameter mount as well?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> If, as the patent article suggest —. Larger aperture lenses will be coming from a new Nixon camera system —. Then doesn’t this imply a larger diameter mount as well?



When the lens is closer to the sensor, the lens mount diameter may not be a big factor.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 3, 2018)

lights are going out at Nikon. Good noct. ;D


----------



## pwp (Jun 4, 2018)

Where does that leave the Panasonic Leica 42.5mm f/1.2 DG Nocticron? And other Leica Noct-ish or Noct-esque lenses? 

-pw


----------



## fullstop (Jun 4, 2018)

pwp said:


> Where does that leave the Panasonic Leica 42.5mm f/1.2 DG Nocticron? And other Leica Noct-ish or Noct-esque lenses?
> -pw



yes, quite grot-esque. 

i already can see armies of lawyers gearing up for rights infringements litigation, before they become unemployed, as the apple vs samsung "they stole our groundbreakibg rounded corners" case seems to have come to an end.


----------

